# D.I.Y indoor table build... gonna be a lot of questions!



## johnandjade (Jun 4, 2015)

we got off to a pet store start, i'll say no more on the subject! so thanks to help and advice from you wonderfull people here, its build time.

i cant draw but will try sketch/explain best i can as we go lol. first hurdle is moisture retention. 

im thinkin of an exterior ply frame as such, with silconed seals and lined wtih a tarp. then a cavity for heat mats and then the actuall inclosure. 

will this be safe enough? is there a watertight paint on coat or treatment for interior base and wall thats same for torts?


----------



## weldorNate (Jun 4, 2015)

A shower curtain or tarp would be cheaper they do have a paint type stuff they use in making ponds its an epoxy type but its really spendy


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 4, 2015)

tarp it is then! shop bought table started to cause damp on the table its sitting on, heance the overkill lol. here's a pic of our 'make do and mend' , the table its sat on will be the foundations of the new base... was thinking of perhapse using current housing as a second floor? ....


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## mikeylazer (Jun 4, 2015)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/NEW-INDOOR-ENCLOSURE.120047/

Check out the indoor enclosure I built for cheap! I suggest building something similar it works amazing!


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 5, 2015)

thats a cool idea! i'm luck to have a brother who is a joiner to trade and a glazier shop 5mins from our house so materials and expence isnt too much of an issue... but great idea using a frame and covering


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 7, 2015)

errmm, most embarrassing drawing ever! lol, i hope you guys can work out what im tryin to explain here...


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 7, 2015)

essentially im thinking an extrior box made with ply. then line it with a tarp an have 4 'posts' at the corners. an itnerior sheet of wood attched on each side to create 'walls' and a cavity with heat source on each side. 
plexi glass sheet on back wall to allow a picture backdrop, and a glass front. 

a semi underground hide box in a corner with a couple of tunles comming out. basking spot and che bulbs overhang at opposite ends. 

thinking of tenting off enclosure rather than a plexi top. 

hope i have convade my idea ok! 

any input much appreciated as wanna make sure all is safe for our wee dude


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 7, 2015)

wee fellas the main feature of our house, pride of place so want new enclosure to be as good as its poss and look the part as well


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 7, 2015)

hes thrived so much since we adjusted care from pet shop advice thanks to you guys but he's getting bigger so wanna do it right from start this time


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 7, 2015)

i know glass front is debatable, we do have a wooden insert for the front of curent table as fido did pace and stress at times so coved it over for a time. he only comes over to it now when he sees food coming! still plan a removable cover for new encloser but the glass doesn't seem to cause him any stress now.

we did come home from work to find substrate at glass like a trench from him pacing but barly any tracks at all now. we also set up webcam to babysit from work


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 20, 2015)

so we have gnats now lol. im know they are harmless but wondering if there is way we can try control them? 

thinking of using a jar trap like one showen in link.. http://m.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-Gnats

it would ob be housed in enclosure an secured so no risk to tort. we change coir every 4- 6 month is this ok?


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 20, 2015)

I use sticky traps above our enclosure and my indoor tort gardens, they just need to be high enough that the tort can't reach them and they help keep the gnats in check.
On another note, they are likely fungus gnats Here is some info on identifying and getting rid of them (skip the insecticide route of course)
http://home.howstuffworks.com/how-to-kill-fungus-gnats.htm


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 20, 2015)

will try that with potato once fido goes to bed tonight. im a bit ocd with cleaning so i'd like to avoid them if poss lol. only seen a couple so hopefully its not too bad in there


----------



## DawnH (Jun 20, 2015)

*whispering*

"Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth. Just sprinkle it on top of your substrate."

*disappearing into the shadows*


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 20, 2015)

had a wee google there, yeah i guess that would be safe enough to use? should we change out the coir more often as well or 3 times a year ok? 

old food and poos are removed ( as much as can be ) daily .


----------



## DawnH (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes. Totally safe. YOU can eat it. You MUST get "Food Grade" DE, the other type is a toxic pool chemical. You can find food grade DE at most feed stores. Just clean up the old poop/food as often as you see it, sprinkle the DE on top of your substrate (if your tort eats it, it is fine. I actually like to make sure it gets on my torts food as well to ensure no worms, etc.) Once it is wet though, it becomes inactive. So do it at a time when your substrate is pretty dry (I find that when my substrate is moist, it is fine. You just want it to look like powder when it is down.) For instance, my guy is outdoors in good weather and comes in at night. In the morning I will put him out, clean his indoor oasis, sprinkle the DE and let it sit all day before he goes back in and I need to add water/moisture before he goes to bed. I treat my entire yard with it every three months and have for years. 

http://www.richsoil.com/diatomaceous-earth.jsp


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 20, 2015)

thanks dawn, yeah it all seams kosher


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 21, 2015)

marine plywood? has anyone used this for an indoor table build? sounds like it could be good.. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/?title=Plywood


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 6, 2015)

yet another idea, i'll try explain best i can lol...

have had the idea of a printed backdrop to cover the 3 interor walls of table.(glass front) my thoughts are putting an acrilic front on these walls to protect the prints and fido? 

have also thought of adding a sheet af acrilic on the base to make moisture retention and cleaning easier?

would this be safe enough or will this create a negative 'greenhouse' environment?


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 6, 2015)

^will be a closed table


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 8, 2015)

had took me forever to find this thread again!

so finally after a bit of homework and some unplanned (and unrelated!) surgery it's finally build time.

have thrown every thought I've had out the window and have opted to attempt a build based on toms closed chamber.

think im all set with the how to now, lets see how it turns out!


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 9, 2015)

so have managed to source tracks for sliding glass front,



was wondering if anyone could recommend what thickness of glass to get? it'll probably be 2 sheets of around 3.5x2ft 

i had also thought of adding in some ball barings into the track for glass to rest on and reduce friction and aid movement? have ordered rubber viv wedges so no chance of fido getting a claw into open. 


any advice is gratefully appreciated


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 11, 2015)

lighting this time... am toying with the idea of adding in LEDS, for additional light and aesthetics? does anyone know of implications? if so, strip lights?


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 12, 2015)

got this far and battery goes on the drill!


----------



## CanadianTestudo (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice, looks like it's going to be a nice size


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 13, 2015)

CanadianTestudo said:


> Nice, looks like it's going to be a nice size




we can only mange 6.5x3 ft , it's going to fill the maximum length possible in the space, but certainly a huge improvement on current table


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 13, 2015)

starting to take shape


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 13, 2015)

getting there!







putting ALOT of faith in my work here...


----------



## CanadianTestudo (Sep 13, 2015)

hey I did the same when I build my table. If it can't hold our weight, how is it going to support the substrate? I like it, when are you going to have it set up?


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 13, 2015)

CanadianTestudo said:


> hey I did the same when I build my table. If it can't hold our weight, how is it going to support the substrate? I like it, when are you going to have it set up?



hopefully won't be too much longer, awaiting delivery on a few things. still to order glass as well but hopefully be finished by next week


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 13, 2015)

You are too funny. All you need in the third picture is a lily.


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 17, 2015)

Scottish tap water? the thought just occurred we have been using tap water for fido, is this safe enough?

i just presumed it is as it is for us?


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 17, 2015)

practicing for Christmas, its wrapping time!


----------



## CanadianTestudo (Sep 18, 2015)

I live in Canada and my city is really bad with their tap water (you can taste the chlorine, it's like pool water) so i always use dechlor, no clue what it is like in Scottland though


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 19, 2015)

base wrapped in tarp, posts and walls to follow, set back with glass  just going to order with track from glassiers, bit more expensive but wee fella deserves it


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## johnandjade (Sep 19, 2015)

getting there


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 19, 2015)

I would not depend on that blue tarp to protect your floor. It is, afterall, WOVEN plastic strips, and water sitting for any length of time will leak through. So best to put something more waterproof under it between it and the floor.


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 19, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I would not depend on that blue tarp to protect your floor. It is, afterall, WOVEN plastic strips, and water sitting for any length of time will leak through. So best to put something more waterproof under it between it and the floor.




its going to be sitting on table that's already there, pulled it out so it can 'dry out' . will add in a layer between though thank you. fido and table will out live me but trying to do best by both.


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 19, 2015)

put the level on for a laugh, who would have guessed!!


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 20, 2015)

the only picture I got and had to add of fidos canadian uncle ian who helped alot


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 20, 2015)

Glad you linked this, i didn't know about it!!! 
Great, informative, interesting and funny thread.


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 20, 2015)

planning on adding these in to brighten things up?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 20, 2015)

Still can't see why you would, no benefit, possibly worry the tortoise ?


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 23, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still can't see why you would, no benefit, possibly worry the tortoise ?




strip light it is


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 23, 2015)

glass is ready!



pick up tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 24, 2015)

time for the scary bit!! we got 6.4mm laminated glass with runners for £150 its 2 sheets roughly 3.5x2ft with groves for opening


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 24, 2015)

and of course



as we don't want an escapee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 24, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> and of course
> View attachment 149785
> 
> 
> as we don't want an escapee


Give him plastic legs ???
But seriously, it looks absolutely marvelous.
Just be very, very careful with that glass while fitting it!


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 24, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Give him plastic legs ???
> But seriously, it looks absolutely marvelous.
> Just be very, very careful with that glass while fitting it!




moment of truth.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 24, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> moment of truth.....


Holds breath!!!!


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 24, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Holds breath!!!!







just a wee mill of adjustment and second panel will fit in, don't want to disturb fido so I'll wait till hes in the bath  (hammer needed)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 24, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 149787
> 
> 
> just a wee mill of adjustment and second panel will fit in, don't want to disturb fido so I'll wait till hes in the bath  (hammer needed)


Looking terrific. 
Wait up!..................
You need a hammer to get Fido to take a bath ???


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 24, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looking terrific.
> Wait up!..................
> You need a hammer to get Fido to take a bath ???




yeah, he needs a bit of persuasion sometimes . I managed it without


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 24, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> yeah, he needs a bit of persuasion sometimes . I managed it without
> View attachment 149788


Wow!!!!!
Spectacular!!!!


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 24, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!!!!!
> Spectacular!!!!




 fank oo  i just went in and shut the glass over lol, its cozy and quiet think I'll move in myself! still alot of work to do though:/


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 24, 2015)

think this will be ok? it's solely for extra light, will have mvb and che bulbs ? 

... and hopefully help weeds to grow!


----------



## CanadianTestudo (Sep 24, 2015)

If that is solely for light (and not for uvb) it will be ok for sure. I find that the lower % uvb bulbs have a much brighter visible light so you should be able to see your tortoise just fine with that. Might want to get 2 seeing how large your cage is?


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 24, 2015)

CanadianTestudo said:


> If that is solely for light (and not for uvb) it will be ok for sure. I find that the lower % uvb bulbs have a much brighter visible light so you should be able to see your tortoise just fine with that. Might want to get 2 seeing how large your cage is?




cool we are adding in a widow on right hand side as well for light will order one and see how it goes... i plan on having it up and running for a few days to tweek conditions as needed BT (before tort) ... i have no faith in my work lol


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 24, 2015)

this will be the base of enclosure, rescued from dampness and started to split! tonights goal is to have one side boxed and shelved... will be 3 'cupboards' with foors on front. 


its all worked around saving the table for use


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 24, 2015)

Looking good! How will you keep the substrate out of the slider's track?


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 24, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Looking good! How will you keep the substrate out of the slider's track?




its 4 inch above the base, i know it should be deeper so thinking of just having it sloping deeper towards back? a 2nd level is still on the cards as well, do you think 7x3ft is enough for him?


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 24, 2015)

progress on project table,






shelves are next, then same on other side.


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 24, 2015)

all with off cuts, no waste


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 24, 2015)

my first ever shelf!

go me


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 24, 2015)

Go-o-o-o-o Team!!!


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 25, 2015)

having trouble finding a fitting for a strip light online, would a domestic one do the job?


----------



## jaizei (Sep 25, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> having trouble finding a fitting for a strip light online, would a domestic one do the job?



what type of fitting?


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 25, 2015)

jaizei said:


> what type of fitting?




nothing has been finalised yet but thinking of a stip light solely for brightening up, will have mvb and che



was thinking of this?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey: What're you doing up so early?


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 25, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Hey: What're you doing up so early?




work  can you call in sick for me please????


----------



## Odin's Gma (Sep 26, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> having trouble finding a fitting for a strip light online, would a domestic one do the job?


I picked up the fixture for our big greenhouse light at Lowes, it's what many would call a "shop light", and it was a heck of a lot cheaper than buying a fancy reptile fixture! I think I ended up paying about $15 for a four foot fixture.


----------



## CanadianTestudo (Sep 26, 2015)

shop light fixtures are usually a good bet. Just make sure you get the right size and fitting (different for T5, T8, etc)


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 27, 2015)

ok, soo have found a T8 housing and bulbs. would a domestic tube be ok or stick with a reptile bulb? was wondering about safety as well, should I build a wire mesh housing for it?


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 27, 2015)

todays progress on the base... will be adding doors on front of the 3 sections once its in place


----------



## Odin's Gma (Sep 27, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> ok, soo have found a T8 housing and bulbs. would a domestic tube be ok or stick with a reptile bulb? was wondering about safety as well, should I build a wire mesh housing for it?


I went with a domestic tube that has a 6500k color, (daylight color) which is supposed to be better for the plants and critters. They carry them at my local home improvement center and were much cheaper than rep bulbs. 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_154515-371-29566_0__


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 27, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> I went with a domestic tube that has a 6500k color, (daylight color) which is supposed to be better for the plants and critters. They carry them at my local home improvement center and were much cheaper than rep bulbs.
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_154515-371-29566_0__




brilliant, thank you  will send a link to the mrs and get her to order up! another box ticked


----------



## Odin's Gma (Sep 27, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> brilliant, thank you  will send a link to the mrs and get her to order up! another box ticked


I love getting boxes ticked! Working on a few of my own this morning.


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 27, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> I love getting boxes ticked! Working on a few of my own this morning.



always more to do isn't there!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Sep 27, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> always more to do isn't there!


Every time I check a box three more suddenly appear!


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 27, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Every time I check a box three more suddenly appear!




your doing an amazing job, it'll be worth it


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 30, 2015)

so... had do undo the work my friend done... at the cost of a new backdrop and my first injury! got a little annoyed and used the fist as a hammer so it's my own fault:/ 


however.... basic framework


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Sep 30, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> Scottish tap water? the thought just occurred we have been using tap water for fido, is this safe enough?
> 
> i just presumed it is as it is for us?


Scottish tap water is fine


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Sep 30, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> so... had do undo the work my friend done... at the cost of a new backdrop and my first injury! got a little annoyed and used the fist as a hammer so it's my own fault:/
> 
> 
> however.... basic framework
> View attachment 150613


Your doing an amazing job


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 30, 2015)

kirsty Johnston said:


> Your doing an amazing job




thank you . getting fed up though... blooming double work grrr lol


----------



## jaizei (Sep 30, 2015)

I was just thinking we needed another picture with a man shaped object for scale.


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 30, 2015)

jaizei said:


> I was just thinking we needed another picture with a man shaped object for scale.



im definitely not man shaped, 5.10'' and less than 9stone lol


----------



## Odin's Gma (Sep 30, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> thank you . getting fed up though... blooming double work grrr lol


I hear you on the frustrations of life getting involved in the way of torting. It's so unfair.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 1, 2015)

"used the fist as a hammer" bwa ha ha ha! I'm sure the inanimate object had it coming!


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 4, 2015)

well finally the base foundations are done! (structurally anyway) now do figure out how to add the doors :/



and my shelves are perfectly level


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 4, 2015)

injury update... nicked a knuckle with the saw and split my head on the tabe whilst underneath. doh!


----------



## meech008 (Oct 4, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> injury update... nicked a knuckle with the saw and split my head on the tabe whilst underneath. doh!


Oh no! Are you alright?


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 4, 2015)

meech008 said:


> Oh no! Are you alright?




yeah I'm ok thanks


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 5, 2015)

new water dish vs old! my how my boy has grown trying to make as many slow small changes as possible to reduce stress for him.

was toying of the ide of leaving his current table with the front off it, in new build as a 'safe spot' until he is used to the exta space?


----------



## HERCdaTORT (Oct 6, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> yeah, he needs a bit of persuasion sometimes . I managed it without
> View attachment 149788


Great job!!! Where did you get that scenic backround?


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 6, 2015)

HERCdaTORT said:


> Great job!!! Where did you get that scenic backround?




thank you. its from amazon, can post a link if you link?


----------



## HERCdaTORT (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes absolutely and thank you!


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 6, 2015)

HERCdaTORT said:


> Yes absolutely and thank you!




Hidom Aquarium Background DS 400 - 9038/9062 4FT https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00S9WRJ5U/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_wZ7ewbDYH9318


----------



## HERCdaTORT (Oct 6, 2015)

Awesome!!! How/what did you (use to) attach it? I'm a proud new owner of my first tort and have many more questions, bear with me.


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 6, 2015)

HERCdaTORT said:


> Awesome!!! How/what did you (use to) attach it? I'm a proud new owner of my first tort and have many more questions, bear with me.




way hey  , welcome to the forum 

I used a staple gun but am going to add plexiglass panels so there is no risk of a staple coming loose and becoming a hazard. 

what kind of tort do you have?


----------



## HERCdaTORT (Oct 6, 2015)

Ok Kool, thx... We have a sulcata tort...


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 6, 2015)

HERCdaTORT said:


> Ok Kool, thx... We have a sulcata tort...




have you seen the care sheets yet? i have a hermanns, and my knowledge is a drop in the ocean! I think sullys have different needs, can post up a few links if it'll
help?


----------



## HERCdaTORT (Oct 6, 2015)

Any and all knowledge would be greatly appreciated... I'm on overload trying to soak up as much as possible... Would you know why am not able to upload pics to my album?


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 6, 2015)

HERCdaTORT said:


> Any and all knowledge would be greatly appreciated... I'm on overload trying to soak up as much as possible... Would you know why am not able to upload pics to my album?




http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index....ealthy-Sulcata-Or-Leopard,-Version-2.0.79895/


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 8, 2015)

just a final check on strip light,



it is purely to brighten up enclosure. safe enough on the eyes?


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 9, 2015)

strip light fitted


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 10, 2015)

time for the final push!!! fido has been temporarily re located


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 10, 2015)

'walls' tarped and insulated,



first one in place


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 10, 2015)

HERCdaTORT said:


> Any and all knowledge would be greatly appreciated... I'm on overload trying to soak up as much as possible... Would you know why am not able to upload pics to my album?


Several of us have been having trouble uploading to our albums, they are working on it.
We also have a sully and are trying to learn as much as possible as quickly as possible and this forum has been wonderful for that!


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 10, 2015)

drum roll....


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 10, 2015)

backdrop stapled in place covered by plexi..


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 10, 2015)

window, will have an insert of insulated wood for night.


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 10, 2015)

fluffy the armadillo for scale... shame he couldn't enter the calendar comp


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 10, 2015)

soo ALMOST there!!! finally lol. plexi for back wall was delivered broken 

tomorrows job is to at a thermal hat and lightning set up. the end is in sight


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 10, 2015)

things I have learned if it'll benift anyone, to drill a hole in plexiglass, put drill in reverse and slow speed... essentially 'melts' through it.

saved us around £20 when ordering by doing ourselves.

i lack power in my dominant hand so struggle sometimes with inserting screws, top tip.... drag thread of screw across a bar of soap, essentially lubricates and makes things a bit easier


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 10, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> drum roll....
> View attachment 151825



You are so funny! What's in that can? Beer?


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 11, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> You are so funny! What's in that can? Beer?



how did you guess  im thinking of moving in!


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 11, 2015)

lighting tackled, once hight has been established fittings will be secured with hanggin hook for flex, and flex held in place by wrapping over a cable tiying' to beam. then S hooks and chains suspending as a 'fail safe' 

all sound safe enough? all criticism welcome


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 11, 2015)

almost done


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 11, 2015)

I love that backdrop. It looks like a window showing your garden outside.


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 11, 2015)

It's looking great John!
Fido will love it - but on the off chance he doesn't
you could use it as a guest room!


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 11, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I love that backdrop. It looks like a window showing your garden outside.




I wish, we are 4up in middle of town 
jade is planning on drawing a backdrop her self that one is from amazon but I think it looks pretty good as well


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 11, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> It's looking great John!
> Fido will love it - but on the off chance he doesn't
> you could use it as a guest room!




I threatened to sleep in it last night but wasn't aloud


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 11, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> I wish, we are 4up in middle of town
> jade is planning on drawing a backdrop her self that one is from amazon but I think it looks pretty good as well



Jade is an artist? I'd love to see some of her drawings.


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 11, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> I threatened to sleep in it last night but wasn't aloud


You wait until you have an argument - you may not have a choice then!!
Move over Fido!!


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 11, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Jade is an artist? I'd love to see some of her drawings.




she's not an artist but she can draw  , has to put the woman's touch on it


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 11, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> You wait until you have an argument - you may not have a choice then!!
> Move over Fido!!




in the tort house again lol


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 11, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I would not depend on that blue tarp to protect your floor. It is, afterall, WOVEN plastic strips, and water sitting for any length of time will leak through. So best to put something more waterproof under it between it and the floor.




just reading back to check I've followed advice, there is now 3 layers of tarp between substrate and base.. and 2 layers between base and table top


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 11, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> I went with a domestic tube that has a 6500k color, (daylight color) which is supposed to be better for the plants and critters. They carry them at my local home improvement center and were much cheaper than rep bulbs.
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_154515-371-29566_0__




will be looking into getting a new bulb for growth, thank you


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 11, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> will be looking into getting a new bulb for growth, thank you


You are very welcome! So far it is working well in my new greenhouse, the transplanted plants have new growth since I moved them in, and the seeds are all sprouting. I can't speak to them long-term yet, but in the few weeks I have been using them they seem great!


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 11, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> You are very welcome! So far it is working well in my new greenhouse, the transplanted plants have new growth since I moved them in, and the seeds are all sprouting. I can't speak to them long-term yet, but in the few weeks I have been using them they seem great!




you have done an amazing job!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 12, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> you have done an amazing job!


As have you! I am still surprised at how much planning and work is involved to build box.


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 12, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> As have you! I am still surprised at how much planning and work is involved to build box.




aww fank oo  im surprised i never chopped a finger off!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 12, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> aww fank oo  im surprised i never chopped a finger off!


There is still next year, for both of us!


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 14, 2015)

CHE and thermostat up and running


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 14, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> CHE and thermostat up and running


It's the little things, isn't it?


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 14, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> It's the little things, isn't it?




burnt my finger checking it was on :/ silly me


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 15, 2015)

feild test...it's doing its job




just waiting for the humidity to come down ... 100% just now!


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 15, 2015)

well we had to have a sneak preview, and a game of peek a boo


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 17, 2015)

and we've moved in!!!! still need to add plants etc, but it's finally habitable woohoo


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 17, 2015)

thank you for the blood, sweat and almost tears humans!! I know i'll be alot happier and healthier now im out the shoebox!! 

im very grateful to everyone who has helped me so far, you guys are awesome!!! please keep telling my daddy how best to care for me, and keep on tortin'


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 17, 2015)

sitting at around.... cool end 70F, hot end 80F and basking at 90F , humidity is still a little high at high 70's so will up temp on thermostat until it comes down, added spag moss in hot hide so that must have upped it. 

all sound look ok?


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 17, 2015)

What a really nice setup!! Looks great! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 17, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> What a really nice setup!! Looks great! Thanks for sharing!!




at least its functional  , plants to clone before adding in, raised level is still an option and need to 'dress' exterior. pinched lots of different ideas and this is what hopefully will work for us ... and the electric bill!


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 17, 2015)

so now it's getting dark and cold out, fidos window blind goes down


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## johnandjade (Oct 17, 2015)

and off goes mvb, but still warm enough thanks to che on thermostat and bright enough due to stip


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## johnandjade (Oct 17, 2015)

and off to hot humid hide we go


----------



## Paschendale52 (Oct 17, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 152833
> 
> 
> and off to hot humid hide we go



Is that the thermostat probe poking out of the substrate right there? and I guess the wire for it running up the wall?


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 17, 2015)

Paschendale52 said:


> Is that the thermostat probe poking out of the substrate right there? and I guess the wire for it running up the wall?




it is yes, it will be hidden behind backdrop once plexiglass to cover arrives


----------



## Paschendale52 (Oct 17, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> it is yes, it will be hidden behind backdrop once plexiglass to cover arrives



Thats pretty cool that you can monitor the temp right at the substrate level for the hide. Is it a temp/humidity probe?


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 18, 2015)

Paschendale52 said:


> Thats pretty cool that you can monitor the temp right at the substrate level for the hide. Is it a temp/humidity probe?




just for temperature.


Komodo Thermostat 100 w https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006PGCLK0/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_kt0iwbX3HJP56

its running a 100w CHE and so far is working a treat! have 3 independent temp/humidity meters in there as well


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 18, 2015)

starting to feel like home


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 18, 2015)

made use of the plexiglass that arrived broken, sine a replacement is being sent free of charge... fido now has a double glazed window lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 18, 2015)

you've done a great job! A habitat fit for a king.


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 18, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> you've done a great job! A habitat fit for a king.




fank ooo miss yvonnee, though the credit has to go to you guys here


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 18, 2015)

Well, we may have been our inspiration, but you did all the work!


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 18, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Well, we may have been our inspiration, but you did all the work!




took me long enough! would not have known where to begin if wasn't for all the help on here  , and @Tom thank you for inspiration and advice alone the way


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 18, 2015)

if anyone is wondering why to line wood with tarp etc... here is a screw removed from old unprotected table after only a year



look at the rust! the old table is now in the trash due to moisture rot.


----------



## NDevon (Feb 28, 2016)

Really nice enclosure John, it's great the amount of effort you have put into it. I think I read you were considering a second level, is that the case?


----------



## johnandjade (Feb 28, 2016)

NDevon said:


> Really nice enclosure John, it's great the amount of effort you have put into it. I think I read you were considering a second level, is that the case?




fank ooo  ( blushing) second level is still on the cards... have noticed fido likes to 'fall graciously' like buzz lightyear from above his basin, it's always going to be work in progress


----------



## NDevon (Feb 28, 2016)

I am picking up my daughters Cherryheads tomorrow with her and am terrified I'm going to kill them so I'm reading for a few hours a day trying to work out how I can do it better. Their enclosure is ready but I'm not happy with the temperature yet, most of it is at the right top end but there is a larger darker area that is meant to be humid and dark but is instead dark damp and colder. Spent a month and a lot of money getting their enclosure ready and not sure it's at all right now. I had planned to extend it soon but wondering if I need to start this week or just rip it apart and start from scratch.

I was particularly interested in your enclosure as so many people are in the US, just nice to find someone in the uk, though I'm sure it's a lot milder down here than it is up in Scotland!


----------



## johnandjade (Feb 28, 2016)

NDevon said:


> I am picking up my daughters Cherryheads tomorrow with her and am terrified I'm going to kill them so I'm reading for a few hours a day trying to work out how I can do it better. Their enclosure is ready but I'm not happy with the temperature yet, most of it is at the right top end but there is a larger darker area that is meant to be humid and dark but is instead dark damp and colder. Spent a month and a lot of money getting their enclosure ready and not sure it's at all right now. I had planned to extend it soon but wondering if I need to start this week or just rip it apart and start from scratch.
> 
> I was particularly interested in your enclosure as so many people are in the US, just nice to find someone in the uk, though I'm sure it's a lot milder down here than it is up in Scotland!





I spent a lot of time trawling through threads as well, this set us was a mix of a few other members, mainly based on toms closed chamber... temps and humidity have held brilliantly! please post up your set up, i'll be pinchin' ideas


----------



## NDevon (Feb 28, 2016)

johnandjade said:


> I spent a lot of time trawling through threads as well, this set us was a mix of a few other members, mainly based on toms closed chamber... temps and humidity have held brilliantly! please post up your set up, i'll be pinchin' ideas



Well I have just started a topic with a long long rambling post containing dozens of questions, feel free to have a look. I don't think anyone will want to pinch my ideas, I can't get anything stable at the moment! I too pinched ideas from many people, seems I got it wrong though. Usually I rush stuff, but this I spent so long on, yet still it's not working out.


----------



## johnandjade (Feb 28, 2016)

NDevon said:


> Well I have just started a topic with a long long rambling post containing dozens of questions, feel free to have a look. I don't think anyone will want to pinch my ideas, I can't get anything stable at the moment! I too pinched ideas from many people, seems I got it wrong though. Usually I rush stuff, but this I spent so long on, yet still it's not working out.




i don't think anybody's enclosures are ever truly finished, always ways to improve. best of luck in your build, I'm sure it'll be great


----------

